
Watch “Shark Tank” judges reject the idea Amazon just spent $1B on - pinars
https://qz.com/1217898/watch-shark-tank-judges-reject-jamie-siminoffs-idea-for-ring-that-amazon-just-spent-1-billion-on/
======
ggg9990
Whatever. Investing is a probabilistic game. A mistake in either direction is
no evidence of a bad approach to investing.

